# Inverted Z-axis and rotation?



## Delmarstio1991 (Aug 7, 2007)

I recently purchased a PS2 to USB controller adapter (not sure if I'm allowed to post link) and everything was working very fine. Until I noticed a small bug (?) with the right analog stick. It would appear that up is down and left is right and vice versa. I was uncertain at first, thinking that it might just be inverted camera controls, but after playing a game that used the right analog stick for menus, I'm certain that the right analog stick is inverted on both the Y and X axes. Is there a solution to this problem? Many thanks in advance. :tongue:

P.S: The controller works fine on a PS2 :tongue:.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Delmarstio1991,

I would guess there are some options in your control panel, under game controllers, look around in there and see if you can find anything to fix the invert.


----------



## Delmarstio1991 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello and thank you for your input. Unfortunately, under both the "Advanced..." and "Calibrate" buttons, there is nothing that mentions inverted axes. Thank you anyway, however.


----------

